
Show HN: Debate Trump's First 100 days - dchun
https://civate.org/debates/10
======
disordinary
The TPP countries all got together at APEC and have signaled that they will
likely go it alone without the US, potentially with the inclusion of China,
whether or not it's all talk we will find out. And it could be that the US
will want to stay involved just to keep China out.

The main thing I hope Trump changes his opinion on is climate change, he can
do what he wants in the Us - after all the people elected him and it's his
mandate. But if he's wrong about climate change he's going to make things hard
for the whole planet. We're very close to having to abandon countries like
Kiribati, whole countries will be lost within decades if we don't change.

Otherwise, saying you wont hire people and will downsize through attrition is
all good and well, but what happens when indispensable people that you can't
get from within the organisation leave?

And how is he going to get Mexico to pay for a wall? If you compare it to two
properties side by side in a street then both owners should pay halves at
least, and the owner who is instigating it may pay more if the other side
doesn't really care. Arresting people and putting them in prison for illegally
crossing just adds costs, here it costs something like $50k a year to keep a
prisoner, I'm guessing the US is similar.

------
efuquen
> on the first day, I will take the following five actions to restore security
> and the constitutional rule of law: FIRST, cancel every unconstitutional
> executive action, memorandum and order issued by President Obama

Will he go back on something that he'd supposedly do in the first day? Let's
hope so, it's crazy.

